# What continuous lights to buy for product photography



## penguin (Nov 4, 2013)

I want to take product photography purely as a hobby. I will be shooting shoes, with a Canon EOS 550D.

This is the table Ill be using
Still Life Table 66cm (NG-066S) [SKU 00517] - R900.00 : Photographic Equipment  Affordable Studio Equipment Gauteng, Photographic equipment, backdrops for photography and more at affordable prices.


And these are the continuous lights that Im thinking of getting
Linkstar LHK-4HU Continuous Lighting Kit

2x Lamp heads E27  LH-4HU
2x SA-TB1 (tilting brackets)
8x 28W daylight lamps
2x 102cm Umbrella softboxes
2x Light stands (LS-803  200cm)

Will these lights be good for shooting shoes and do you recommend rather getting lights with the square soft boxes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

There really isn't a right or wrong way to go.  Knowing how to use the lights is much, much, much more important that what type or brand of light that you have.  If you haven't seen or read it yet, I'd highly recommend this book.  Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: 9780240812250: Amazon.com: Books 

The important thing is that you have consistency in the bulbs.  If you are using multiple lights, you really want to make sure they put out the same colour temperature.  

And of course, a tripod will be most helpful.


----------

